# Adivice on protecting your cosmetics



## shirley11993 (Jul 11, 2012)

What kind of case or bag do you usually take to locate your cosmetics? As far as I know aluminum cases are the best chioce for cosmetics! . But what kinds of shops do you usually buy from or direct from a manufacture?


----------



## calexxia (Jul 15, 2012)

Personally, I find train cases very limiting. What I've been doing recently is using a big, padded diaper bag, subdivided by what feels like a million small Ziploc bags.


----------



## PaleOleander (Jul 15, 2012)

I use a huge train case for travel, but unless you're willing to spend $80+ on one with a lot of space and movable dividers, they don't seem to make a good storage option. I use a stack-of-drawers thing, like this:

 


Works great and I can move it around. I set fabric drawer organizers in them.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 15, 2012)

I use to use a train case until I had way too much stuff for it. Now I have bookshelves that I've converted into storage shelves. For travel I'm buying, from a friend who sells Artistry, a suitcase made for cosmetics and traveling. It's under $60 and while it's not a Zuca I think it'll work perfectly for when I travel.

Ideally though I would like to eventually get something like this.


----------



## shirley11993 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, this case is very good.I can get one by half of your cost 60$,namely less than 30$. My case dimension is about 14"x10"x28".My friends also use some other cases. PICTURES as follow.


----------



## shirley11993 (Jul 17, 2012)

How much is it?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use to use a train case until I had way too much stuff for it. Now I have bookshelves that I've converted into storage shelves. For travel I'm buying, from a friend who sells Artistry, a suitcase made for cosmetics and traveling. It's under $60 and while it's not a Zuca I think it'll work perfectly for when I travel.
> 
> Ideally though I would like to eventually get something like this.


 I bought this exact case a few years ago. It fell apart on me one month after I got it. It couldn't handle the weight of the make-up and the sidewalks. I spent more money on automotive silicone adhesive to repair it then I what I paid for it. So now I just use it to store my facial hair headblock and all my lace facial hair pieces.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shirley11993* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, this case is very good.I can get one by half of your cost 60$,namely less than 30$. My case dimension is about 14"x10"x28".My friends also use some other cases. PICTURES as follow.


 When I worked for Lancome many years ago, that portable make-up table with the lights and telescoping legs were great. We had this version (where you had to remove the bulbs before closing) and one where you didn't have to remove the bulbs. The only disadvantage was that the tables were extremely heavy when going from gig to gig. But it held a lot of product, a lot.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shirley11993* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kind of case or bag do you usually take to locate your cosmetics? As far as I know aluminum cases are the best chioce for cosmetics! . But what kinds of shops do you usually buy from or direct from a manufacture?


 The disadvantage of buying direct from the manufactuer in China is that you have to buy in bulk. Then there are all sorts of shipping, handling, and import fees and taxes that are associated with it.


----------



## shirley11993 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, usually in our China our minum order is at least 50pieces. Some small or middle cosmetic cases minum order is 300pieces. So some dressers buy them together from China.Some even resell them.


----------

